# Glassfish stoppen beim Start ALLE Applikationen zu deployen



## Rudolf (24. Jan 2014)

Hi,

weiß jemand wie ich Glassfish in netbeans 7.4 so einrichten kann, dass er aufhört beim Starten einer einzelnen Applikationen ALLE Applikationen zu deployen und zu starten, die jemals mit einer bestimmten Glassfish Domain gestartet wurden?

Ich habe bisher keine Einstellungsmöglichkeit gefunden und es nervt, wenn man TimerBeans verwendet, die mitlaufen.


----------



## mjustin (24. Jan 2014)

GlassFish startet alle Applikationen automatisch die im Domain Verzeichnis liegen. Wenn sich da mit der Zeit einige angesammelt haben, die ich nicht mehr brauche, lösche / undeploye ich sie einmalig. Danach wird nur noch meine neue Applikation deployed und gestartet. (Hoffe, das Problem nicht mißverstanden zu haben)


----------



## Rudolf (24. Jan 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis dass es eine Lösung für mein Problem gibt. Kannst du mir auch bitte sagen wie genau ich die apps lösche oder undeploye. Z.b. im install Verzeichnis finde ich nichts und im home dir auch nicht. Wo werden die Domains von glassfish gespeichert. Danke im voraus


----------



## mjustin (25. Jan 2014)

Der sauberste Weg ist über die Adminoberfläche: im Browser zu http://localhost:4848 gehen und anmelden, unter Common Tasks - Applications werden alle Anwendungen angezeigt. Dort kann man sie auch Undeployen. 

Hier werden nicht nur die Anwendungen aus dem Autodeply Verzeichnis angezeigt sondern auch die in anderen Pfaden (z.B. von der IDE benutzten lokalen Deploymentverzeichnissen im Projektverzeichnis) angelegten.

Alternativ bieten IDEs auch Möglichkeiten den Server zu verwalten, falls sie dort registriert wurden - in NetBeans z.B. unter "Services". Dort ist auch undeploy möglich.


----------

